
Quasi‐Solid‐State Single‐Atom Transistors - marclave
https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/adma.201801225
======
marclave
I have recently took a nanotechnology class (Just finished my BEng) and we
learned about single atom transistors but they were no where near room
temperature. This paper shows a room temperature gel based solution, which is
all completely metallic too, no semiconductors so the power consumption is way
lower. More so this type of solution could make an order of magnitude smaller
transistor.

